# Steve Is At The Shelter



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

Steve just called. He was sending a pic, from cell phone, but it didn't come through.

In any case, the little guy is about 9-years-old. Steve said he appears very healthy and active. 

We'll know more when he gets home. Hey, are you home yet, Steve???


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Is it raining Maltese out there in the wild West?


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

a stray? I just took a count.....it's not mine.... :smheat: 

Hope his parents find him quickly, being lost is scary.


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

QUOTE (LadysMom @ Jan 17 2009, 02:48 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=708170


> Is it raining Maltese out there in the wild West?[/B]


Yes, it's out of control. 

QUOTE (2MaltMom @ Jan 17 2009, 02:49 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=708171


> a stray? I just took a count.....it's not mine.... :smheat:[/B]


It's LBB ~ :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## SicilianRose (Jun 8, 2008)

I hope his owners find him shortly. :bysmilie: Poor little guy. I can't wait to see his picture though. :wub:


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

QUOTE (SicilianRose @ Jan 17 2009, 02:55 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=708175


> I hope his owners find him shortly. :bysmilie: Poor little guy. I can't wait to see his picture though. :wub:[/B]



I'm sure he's already been at the shelter for a couple weeks, and was scheduled for euthanization.
Doesn't appear anyone was looking for him. Steve will be fostering him, and he will be adopted 
through NMR.


----------



## SicilianRose (Jun 8, 2008)

QUOTE (3Maltmom @ Jan 17 2009, 03:04 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=708178


> QUOTE (SicilianRose @ Jan 17 2009, 02:55 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=708175





> I hope his owners find him shortly. :bysmilie: Poor little guy. I can't wait to see his picture though. :wub:[/B]



I'm sure he's already been at the shelter for a couple weeks, and was scheduled for euthanization.
Doesn't appear anyone was looking for him. Steve will be fostering him, and he will be adopted 
through NMR.
[/B][/QUOTE]

Oh No Deb!! :smcry: That is so sad! :crying: Poor little guy. I hope he finds a forever home soon. 

I am surprised that he was not micro chipped. :bysmilie:


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

Wow, You've got more than your share of Malts out west. I've signed up with two Malt rescue groups and so far no one needs me. Is it me or are all of unwanted Malts in California and Arizona? :biggrin: Actually I'm very happy that the Malts in my area all seem to be in good hands.

Steve, are you home yet?


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

Steve are you there yet? 
Thanks for saving this little guy. :wub: :wub:


----------



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

Here no name is


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

That is one acrobatic dog, Steve. :smrofl: :smrofl: :smrofl: :smrofl:


----------



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

We no nothing of him. He was a stray that was found on the street... but he is considerably more well fed than Sweat Pea and Charlie were from last year. No tag no chip, so all they could do is hope someone showed up but no one did. His coat was apparently not all that well taken care of and he got shave down pretty good and he doesn't smell all the great, so I'll give him a bath first.

He is pretty relaxed on my lap right now.... You can't exactly tell from a picture, but he was bouncing off the walls in the shelter. He was very agitated acting.


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

QUOTE (Max & Rocky @ Jan 17 2009, 03:48 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=708217


> We no nothing of him. He was a stray that was found on the street... but he is considerably more well fed than Sweat Pea and Charlie were from last year. No tag no chip, so all they could do is hope someone showed up but no one did. His coat was apparently not all that well taken care of and he got shave down pretty good and he doesn't smell all the great, so I'll give him a bath first.
> 
> He is pretty relaxed on my lap right now.... You can't exactly tell from a picture, *but he was bouncing off the walls in the shelter*. He was very agitated acting.[/B]


Yes, we can tell, Steve. (Oh, I'm cracking myself up again!)

I'm glad he's relaxed and safe now, in your Casa del Caca Dos. 

OH, You stinker, Steve - you rotated the picture!! There goes my fun. Oh well, another day down the sh*tter. :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

QUOTE (Max & Rocky @ Jan 17 2009, 03:48 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=708217


> We no nothing of him. He was a stray that was found on the street... but he is considerably more well fed than Sweat Pea and Charlie were from last year. No tag no chip, so all they could do is hope someone showed up but no one did. His coat was apparently not all that well taken care of and he got shave down pretty good and he doesn't smell all the great, so I'll give him a bath first.
> 
> He is pretty relaxed on my lap right now.... You can't exactly tell from a picture, but he was bouncing off the walls in the shelter. He was very agitated acting.[/B]



Oh Steve, bless you and that poor little guy :smcry: :smcry: :smcry: 

Thank you so much for getting him!!


----------



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

QUOTE (Bonnie's Mommie @ Jan 17 2009, 01:55 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=708221


> QUOTE (Max & Rocky @ Jan 17 2009, 03:48 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=708217





> We no nothing of him. He was a stray that was found on the street... but he is considerably more well fed than Sweat Pea and Charlie were from last year. No tag no chip, so all they could do is hope someone showed up but no one did. His coat was apparently not all that well taken care of and he got shave down pretty good and he doesn't smell all the great, so I'll give him a bath first.
> 
> He is pretty relaxed on my lap right now.... You can't exactly tell from a picture, *but he was bouncing off the walls in the shelter*. He was very agitated acting.[/B]


OH, You stinker, Steve - you rotated the picture!! There goes my fun. Oh well, another day down the sh*tter. :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley:
[/B][/QUOTE]


Well... I have to say I am totally confused....

I tried to rotate the pic... and I did... according to photo bucket and I resaved it using the same file name...

Photo bucket does not show the old pic... only the new.... but my browser still shows the pic on its side.... so I am not even sure Linda what you are talking about....

wtf???

I really wanted to act like only you saw it on the side Linda... but I can hardly do that under the circumstances...

Jeez... :bysmilie:


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

QUOTE (Max & Rocky @ Jan 17 2009, 04:44 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=708260


> QUOTE (Bonnie's Mommie @ Jan 17 2009, 01:55 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=708221





> QUOTE (Max & Rocky @ Jan 17 2009, 03:48 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=708217





> We no nothing of him. He was a stray that was found on the street... but he is considerably more well fed than Sweat Pea and Charlie were from last year. No tag no chip, so all they could do is hope someone showed up but no one did. His coat was apparently not all that well taken care of and he got shave down pretty good and he doesn't smell all the great, so I'll give him a bath first.
> 
> He is pretty relaxed on my lap right now.... You can't exactly tell from a picture, *but he was bouncing off the walls in the shelter*. He was very agitated acting.[/B]


OH, You stinker, Steve - you rotated the picture!! There goes my fun. Oh well, another day down the sh*tter. :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: 
[/B][/QUOTE]


Well... I have to say I am totally confused....

I tried to rotate the pic... and I did... according to photo bucket and I resaved it using the same file name...

Photo bucket does not show the old pic... only the new.... but my browser still shows the pic on its side.... so I am not even sure Linda what you are talking about....

wtf???

I really wanted to act like only you say it on the side Linda... but I can hardly do that under the circumstances...

Jeez... :bysmilie: 
[/B][/QUOTE]


LOL - when you first posted the pic, it looked like no name really WAS bouncing off the walls, the pic was on its side. Then you spoiled my fun and rotated it! Then again, I could have been hallucinating, wouldn't be the first time (remember, I'm a child of the 60's, :smrofl: :smrofl: ).


----------



## Deborah (Jan 8, 2006)

Oh I hope you can place him soon. If not you can send him to Deb she apparently could fill her entire house with malts.


----------



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

QUOTE (Deborah @ Jan 17 2009, 06:54 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=708536


> Oh I hope you can place him soon. If not you can send him to Deb she apparently could fill her entire house with malts.[/B]



Naw.... Deb has her hands full. Actually I was hoping that our next trip over and I would be able to get one to take off her hands... now I am not so sure.


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

QUOTE (Max & Rocky @ Jan 17 2009, 03:43 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=708210


> Here no name is
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LOLOL "Here no name is"??? So are you Tarzan or Tonto? :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: 

Poor little no name. They sure did a number on his coat, didn't they? How did he do with his bath? How is he acting around your fluffs? And....are you going to give him a name or do we here at SM get to name him?


----------



## Deborah (Jan 8, 2006)

I don't think she would give up any of them. She falls in love the second she sees them! You are right she does have her hands full.


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

Thank you Steve for being so noble........a very high calling for such a funny man!!!!! You have a heart of gold!!!


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Oh, poor little guy... I'm so glad he is in your home, Steve. Bless you for taking him in.


----------



## Lennabella (Mar 29, 2007)

QUOTE (Max & Rocky @ Jan 17 2009, 05:57 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=708540


> QUOTE (Deborah @ Jan 17 2009, 06:54 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=708536





> Oh I hope you can place him soon. If not you can send him to Deb she apparently could fill her entire house with malts.[/B]



Naw.... Deb has her hands full. Actually I was hoping that our next trip over and I would be able to get one to take off her hands... now I am not so sure.
[/B][/QUOTE]


Deb will not give up any without a fight ... except of course for LBB .. 
Which one would you take off her hands ??? 

Having her hands full is an understatement .. what Deb has not told anyone is that right at this moment she is also babysitting for 2 more ... so 8 plus 2 = 10 ...... yes our humble Deb has 10 malts in her home right now ..
Her car was full of canned dog food .. it costs a fortune to feed these hungry mouths !!

God Bless you both - I really am in awe at all you guys do and the big hearts you have.


----------



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

I think we are going to call him Spencer.... it seems like a slightly nerdy name.... 

He seems prone to wanting to whine unless I am holding him, which makes typing really difficult. On top of that, he is always moving about. He seems to always be a little nervous although he has calmed down a lot from where he was at. His coat was clearly in rough shape and he has been shaved down. In doing so, he appears to have a bit of a rash on his back and he was actually cut and has a scab on his chest, I guess from being shaved.

He clearly had a home. He knows how to use a doggy door. He was previously neutered and when he potties, he does the squat.

He was picked up as a stray... but he has quite a bit of meat on his bones, so he was not on the loose long. No ID tag or chip at all and no one came looking for him.

I did get him to settle down for a while and we both took a nap late this afternoon on the sofa.... I'm at the age a nap on the weekend is pretty much a requirement! LOL!!

They estimated his age at 9 based on a quick look in his mouth but I don't think he is that old... or even all that close to being that old. I am guessing he is 10 pounds and he is not especially compliant when you try to bath him or look him over. He smelled pretty bad this afternoon and Peg was still at Ikea when I got back so I tried to bath him alone. Boy... was that a challenge. In the end, I'm not sure if he took the bath or if I took one in the kitchen sink. We were about equally wet. I also tried to check his teeth out and that did not go easily either. I felt a bit like I was trying to do a dental on a bobcat or something.... His front teeth actually looked very good but as we know, that isn't where the problems occur. He does have a full set of teeth and I think considering his coat, if he had little to no dental care, I think I would have seen more issues with his teeth.

We with probably bath him again tomorrow or soon. I was not able to get his face at all and his feet are terribly stained... oh yes, they also said he had an ear infection but they had treated that. We have medicine here so we will have to check this before bed time tonight. Right now he has totally calmed down and is sleeping on my lap. So he does enjoy human company. He was also licking my arm a little while ago.

Just got of the telephone with Mary. Sounds as though she also had an eventful day and came into 2 dogs herself and both with heart murmurs. Oh well...


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Steve.. God bless you and Peg! Poor little soul has probably craved human cuddling ! 

I'll never , ever understand someone missing their Maltese or any pet for that matter and NOT go looking for them! 

Keep us posted on how he settles in!


----------



## Dixie's Mama (Mar 19, 2008)

Poor little Spencer. Thanks to you and Peg for taking him in Steve. I hope you and Spencer have a good night.


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

Poor guy. I'm sure he's traumatized if he was used to being in a home and then all of a sudden he was out on his own and then in a shelter. I'm sure you will give him all the love and affection he is starved for.


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

QUOTE (Maidto2Maltese @ Jan 17 2009, 11:35 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=708596


> Steve.. God bless you and Peg! Poor little soul has probably craved human cuddling !
> 
> I'll never , ever understand someone missing their Maltese or any pet for that matter and NOT go looking for them!
> 
> Keep us posted on how he settles in![/B]


I've dealt with MANY shelters, in the Los Angeles area. The number one reason, the shelter workers told me, for
surrender, was actually the original owner saying, "I found him", or "he's been hangin' at my house". One worker
told me they've had many, actually call Animal Control, for pick ups. They claimed the dog was irritating them, and
wouldn't leave their yard. Stupid Jerks, didn't think about the micro-chips, implanted years ago, which showed THEM
as the owner. A few forgot to remove the TAG. 

This tells me these folks KNOW it's wrong, and feel guilty. I mean really, at the very least, have the balls to give the
dog's name, vet records, and age. Don't be so gutless. This would also save the dogs from over vaccinations. And
save the shelters a gang of money.

Also, they are embarrassed for dropping off a dog, in horrid conditions. For God's sake. Spend fifty bucks, and have 
the dog groomed before you dump him. Give the dog a fighting chance. Our shelters post them as soon as they are dumped.
Yep, Bianca was so attractive, wasn't she. She looked like a pig pen. She stunk to high heaven.

Oh this shi* makes me sick.


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

QUOTE (Max & Rocky @ Jan 17 2009, 04:44 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=708260


> QUOTE (Bonnie's Mommie @ Jan 17 2009, 01:55 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=708221





> QUOTE (Max & Rocky @ Jan 17 2009, 03:48 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=708217





> We no nothing of him. He was a stray that was found on the street... but he is considerably more well fed than Sweat Pea and Charlie were from last year. No tag no chip, so all they could do is hope someone showed up but no one did. His coat was apparently not all that well taken care of and he got shave down pretty good and he doesn't smell all the great, so I'll give him a bath first.
> 
> He is pretty relaxed on my lap right now.... You can't exactly tell from a picture, *but he was bouncing off the walls in the shelter*. He was very agitated acting.[/B]


OH, You stinker, Steve - you rotated the picture!! There goes my fun. Oh well, another day down the sh*tter. :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley:
[/B][/QUOTE]


Well... I have to say I am totally confused....

I tried to rotate the pic... and I did... according to photo bucket and I resaved it using the same file name...

Photo bucket does not show the old pic... only the new.... but my browser still shows the pic on its side.... so I am not even sure Linda what you are talking about....

wtf???

I really wanted to act like only you saw it on the side Linda... but I can hardly do that under the circumstances...

Jeez... :bysmilie:
[/B][/QUOTE]
I understood Linda, and I never even saw the original. God Bless you Steve and Peg. 
I miss you guys.
xoxoxoxo


----------



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

Wow... just after I finished the previous post, we checked his ears....



Oh man.... I have NEVER seen so much crap and dirt in the ears of any dog and Max has had frequent ear infections. We spent quite a bit of time just doing a minimal clean up and we used a soft rag and than maybe 20 q-tips in each ear before putting some medicine in. He was not a happy camper either and really struggled against me holding him and snapped at us a couple times.

It's about 10 minutes after we did the ear cleaning and he is asleep in a bed at my feet. I really feel as though he is or was in some discomfort and so we were not making friends while we were doing this but he seems more relaxed now.


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

Aww, poor Spencer. Poor Daddy. I hope you get a good night's sleep, Steve. 
xoxoxox


----------



## TheButtercup (Mar 3, 2005)

he actually sounds a LOT like a real live person i know that is coincidentally named spencer.  my friend spencer hates when people get on him about bathing and when they poke him in the ears. but he'll sleep with anyone. i mean, NEXT TO anyone. really! NEXT TO!!!!!!! 

and i reaaalllllyyyyy hope that neither he nor anyone he knows is an SM member....

:smilie_tischkante: :smilie_tischkante: 

and i, too, wonder if it's raining maltese out west. it's just cold here. and i saw a couple of full-coated dogs getting shaved nekkid today at the groomer's. i almost didn't leave my house because it was too cold in my kitchen, so i figured it was probably colder outside (it was, but not by much). the buttercup is glad she's not nekkid any longer. she also secretly hopes her human friend spencer finds someone to clean his ears out.... unless she can send him steve's way....    

you're a good man, steve. LBB looks great from the pics, you'd almost think it actually WAS another dog! good job


----------



## TheButtercup (Mar 3, 2005)

and, LMAO, Deb.... when i saw the title of the thread "Steve is at the Shelter" i thought, "wow... peg finally had enough, huh?" :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## cuevasfam (Jul 13, 2008)

My gosh, the way people can do this to sweet helpless animals is beyond me. Thanks be to Steve, Peg, Deb and everyone else that takes these babies into their homes and love them...


----------



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

QUOTE (TheButtercup @ Jan 17 2009, 10:13 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=708655


> and, LMAO, Deb.... when i saw the title of the thread "Steve is at the Shelter" i thought, "wow... peg finally had enough, huh?" :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley:[/B]



Oh heck... she reached that point YEARS ago!!


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

QUOTE (LennaBella @ Jan 17 2009, 10:41 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=708567


> QUOTE (Max & Rocky @ Jan 17 2009, 05:57 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=708540





> QUOTE (Deborah @ Jan 17 2009, 06:54 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=708536





> Oh I hope you can place him soon. If not you can send him to Deb she apparently could fill her entire house with malts.[/B]



Naw.... Deb has her hands full. Actually I was hoping that our next trip over and I would be able to get one to take off her hands... now I am not so sure.
[/B][/QUOTE]


Deb will not give up any without a fight ... except of course for LBB .. 
Which one would you take off her hands ??? 

Having her hands full is an understatement .. what Deb has not told anyone is that right at this moment she is also babysitting for 2 more ... so 8 plus 2 = 10 ...... yes our humble Deb has 10 malts in her home right now ..
Her car was full of canned dog food .. it costs a fortune to feed these hungry mouths !!

God Bless you both - I really am in awe at all you guys do and the big hearts you have.
[/B][/QUOTE]

Oh Lina, it's been quite the week. Yes, I'm dog sitting Giovoni, and the Snoop dog. So yep, that makes ten.

Cindy called me yesterday, to watch Tinkerbell, for the weekend. Too, much going on, though. I felt badly. 
I love our Tinks. She's a good girl.

I had to laugh at your "dog food" comment, as that is why I was cleaning out the garage this weekend, to get
it out of my Jeep. Not working out, as the stomach flu is back. LOL

Giovoni, and Snoops, will be picked up tomorrow evening, or Monday morning. Your Oliver is doing awesome.
He is crackin' me up. Gets along with everyone. They are ALL so interested in his cast, especially LBB. 
LBB seems to think it's a "walking" stick, and he now wants one ~ :HistericalSmiley: 

LMAO ~ Ann Marie. Doesn't LBB look totally different? But hey, notice the LONG neck ~ lol

Steve ~ I'm so glad Spencer (LBB) is in your care. Oh crum, I hear a knock on my door. 

LBB is baaaaack. He's *HERE TO RUIN MY NIGHT ~ :smrofl: *


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

QUOTE (TheButtercup @ Jan 18 2009, 12:13 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=708655


> and, LMAO, Deb.... when i saw the title of the thread "Steve is at the Shelter" i thought, "wow... peg finally had enough, huh?" :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley:[/B]



LMFAO ~ Well I'm off to bed. Yes, me, and the foot, Oliver seems to be in love with. 

But sooooooo had to laugh at this. I can so picture Peg "surrendering" Steve, along with a tag, and microchip. :HistericalSmiley: 

Hey Peg, if Mary Palmer calls me to get him out, I won't answer the phone. I do have caller ID ~ :smrofl:


----------



## TheButtercup (Mar 3, 2005)

QUOTE (3Maltmom @ Jan 18 2009, 01:39 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=708688


> QUOTE (TheButtercup @ Jan 18 2009, 12:13 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=708655





> and, LMAO, Deb.... when i saw the title of the thread "Steve is at the Shelter" i thought, "wow... peg finally had enough, huh?" :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley:[/B]



LMFAO ~ Well I'm off to bed. Yes, me, and the foot, Oliver seems to be in love with. 

But sooooooo had to laugh at this. I can so picture Peg "surrendering" Steve, along with a tag, and microchip. :HistericalSmiley: 

Hey Peg, if Mary Palmer calls me to get him out, I won't answer the phone. I do have caller ID ~ :smrofl:
[/B][/QUOTE]
glad i could make you laugh... and if mary sends a message to post on SM... i bet someone would feel badly enough to go pick up the poor soul.... and it would be you, deb, only to find BOTH steve and LBB wandering around saying "hoe-dee-doh..."


----------



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

We had a mostly uneventful night with Spencer. I put the x-pen up in the kitchen and put a bed in it and went upstairs. He barked and complained about it for most of the next hour, but he did eventually settle down and go to sleep. This morning I came downstairs and he is still asleep in the bed. I walk around the kitchen and sat down at the desk, all the other dogs are with me and making some noise, but Spencer is still out. I was up 30 minutes or so before he woke up (and there is plenty of light too). I was in the downstairs bathroom when Tiffany and everyone started to bark. Spencer had gotten up. I picked up the can with coins in it to threaten a shake, everyone stopped except for Spence. The interesting bit was I shook it a couple times and he did not seem to even look toward it or notice it. Everyone else literally looks at the can in terror. Not Spence.

I think he may be totally deaf. That would explain me banging on the glass yesterday and him not reacting. There were a couple other similar occurances too. Then this morning, he is 3 feet away from me in a doggy bed on the floor... and he doesn't wake up or appear to hear us for 30 minutes.

Then there are his ears, which were the grossest thing I have ever seen and the obvious pain he was in as we attempted to dig gunk out last night. 

He is on my lap right now and he is clearly a happier little guy. He still smells a little rough and needs another bath as I did it alone yesterday and I have never in my life had so much trouble bathing a single dog. As a result, I did not get his face cleaned at all.

More later and I'll try to take a couple pictures.


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

QUOTE (Max & Rocky @ Jan 18 2009, 10:40 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=708813


> We had a mostly uneventful night with Spencer. I put the x-pen up in the kitchen and put a bed in it and went upstairs. He barked and complained about it for most of the next hour, but he did eventually settle down and go to sleep. This morning I came downstairs and he is still asleep in the bed. I walk around the kitchen and sat down at the desk, all the other dogs are with me and making some noise, but Spencer is still out. I was up 30 minutes or so before he woke up (and there is plenty of light too). I was in the downstairs bathroom when Tiffany and everyone started to bark. Spencer had gotten up. I picked up the can with coins in it to threaten a shake, everyone stopped except for Spence. The interesting bit was I shook it a couple times and he did not seem to even look toward it or notice it. Everyone else literally looks at the can in terror. Not Spence.
> 
> I think he may be totally deaf. That would explain me banging on the glass yesterday and him not reacting. There were a couple other similar occurances too. Then this morning, he is 3 feet away from me in a doggy bed on the floor... and he doesn't wake up or appear to hear us for 30 minutes.
> 
> ...



Awww Steve, bless you for what you are doing. Maybe, he has such bad ear infenctions that it effected the little guys hearing :smcry: :smcry: 

But, I know he is muuuuuuch happier in your loving home. :heart:


----------



## casa verde maltese (Apr 7, 2007)

QUOTE (TheButtercup @ Jan 17 2009, 10:13 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=708655


> and, LMAO, Deb.... when i saw the title of the thread "Steve is at the Shelter" i thought, "wow... peg finally had enough, huh?" :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley:[/B]



LMAO!! :smheat: :smrofl: :smrofl: :smrofl:

Steve - How many dogs are you fostering right now? Do you need more supplies?


----------



## PuttiePie (Nov 22, 2006)

B) Steve, you are a good man...You and Peg are doggie angels.


----------



## maltilover (May 6, 2006)

Awwww poor little Spence. I know his ears must have hurt him. Callie's left ear was so infected it was swollen inside when I got her. You could barely see the canal. The vet pulled a lot of hair out and she was on antibiotics twice before it cleared. Maybe Spencers ears are swollen too, and that's why he isn't hearing. Or maybe you're right, and he is completely deaf, and that's why he was thrown away like so much trash. It makes me sick. God bless you and Peg, Steve. It's a good thing there are angels like you and Deb to help some of those poor babies in California. You're wonderful for taking this little guy in to foster. I look forward to hearing and seeing more of him.


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

That picture of Spencer at the shelter broke my heart so now I need to see some of him in your lap so I'll feel better. 
What a great guy you are Steve! I'm so touched every time I see you guys save one of these poor babies. I can't imagine how people can just give them up or put them out to fend for themselves. I love my girls so much and want them happy and healthy so how do these people just turn their backs? It makes me sick and I feel so bad for all the dogs who find themselves in this situation. TG for you guys and for rescue. 
If I can be of any help in any supplies you or Deb need please let me know. I'd love to be able to help. 
Thanks for all you do Steve!
Jane


----------



## theboyz (Jan 10, 2007)

Awwwww, sweet little boy. (Spencer)......
Thank you Steve for making him comfortable and rushing to help him. We know how sensitive these babies are and now he can relax and get some love.


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

Thanks for the update Steve. I can tell you are a little more relaxed now since you've refrained from typing your earlier cryptic Tarzan/Tonto style lines.  

Poor Spencer. I'm betting his ears still hurt. My cousin works with a rescue in Florida and someone turned in a tiny Pom who had been left out in the backyard for several days. When they spoke to the owner as to why she wasn't bringing him in the house, she replied she was tired of the dam#!d dog not listening to her and he would never come when called. She had the poor thing for years. It took less then a few hours with a foster dad (my uncle :wub: ) to discover the poor old guy was totally deaf. I wonder if someone couldn't figure out Spencers's hearing problem and just got frustrated when he wouldn't come when called and just let him go? It's amazing to me how some people can't see things or figure out things that are so obvious to others.

Looking forward to seeing pics of a sweet smelling Spence!


----------



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

QUOTE (Casa Verde Maltese @ Jan 18 2009, 08:45 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=708819


> QUOTE (TheButtercup @ Jan 17 2009, 10:13 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=708655





> and, LMAO, Deb.... when i saw the title of the thread "Steve is at the Shelter" i thought, "wow... peg finally had enough, huh?" :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley:[/B]



LMAO!! :smheat: :smrofl: :smrofl: :smrofl:

Steve - How many dogs are you fostering right now? Do you need more supplies?
[/B][/QUOTE]


We just have 3 Jennifer. We have plenty of supplies, although that you for asking. Actually what I need is more space to store the supplies... a 3 car garage just isn't large enough!! LOL!!


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

My Frosty, RIP, had ear infections and I found out too late that some the ear meds they use for infections can cause deafness. He was deaf the last 3 yrs. of life. I don't remember the ingredient that was the problem, but a vet could tell you. Ear infections are very painful, and smelly. That is probably what you are smelling.

Thank you for caring for Spencer. You and Deb are so amazing. :grouphug:


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

Awwww thank you Steve for taking this little guy in, he is so lucky to have you and Peg watching over him, and such a little cutie too :wub: 
You know if he is deaf and didn't hear the coin can what the heck is wrong with my two, they are not deaf but the coin can does nothing to stop them yapping :smpullhair: 

QUOTE


> QUOTE (TheButtercup @ Jan 17 2009, 10:13 PM) and, LMAO, Deb.... when i saw the title of the thread "Steve is at the Shelter" i thought, "wow... peg finally had enough, huh?"[/B]


Hahahahahaha this is too funny for words, but I can see your point with a heading like "Steve is at the shelter" :smrofl: 

I like the name you have bestowed on Spence too, rather cute and also different  
I wonder if the bad ear infection is causing his deafness, maybe he may recover some hearing after all that is cleared up, let's hope so.


----------



## SicilianRose (Jun 8, 2008)

QUOTE (3Maltmom @ Jan 17 2009, 11:12 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=708610


> QUOTE (Maidto2Maltese @ Jan 17 2009, 11:35 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=708596





> Steve.. God bless you and Peg! Poor little soul has probably craved human cuddling !
> 
> I'll never , ever understand someone missing their Maltese or any pet for that matter and NOT go looking for them!
> 
> Keep us posted on how he settles in![/B]


I've dealt with MANY shelters, in the Los Angeles area. The number one reason, the shelter workers told me, for
surrender, was actually the original owner saying, "I found him", or "he's been hangin' at my house". One worker
told me they've had many, actually call Animal Control, for pick ups. They claimed the dog was irritating them, and
wouldn't leave their yard. Stupid Jerks, didn't think about the micro-chips, implanted years ago, which showed THEM
as the owner. A few forgot to remove the TAG. 

This tells me these folks KNOW it's wrong, and feel guilty. I mean really, at the very least, have the balls to give the
dog's name, vet records, and age. Don't be so gutless. This would also save the dogs from over vaccinations. And
save the shelters a gang of money.

Also, they are embarrassed for dropping off a dog, in horrid conditions. For God's sake. Spend fifty bucks, and have 
the dog groomed before you dump him. Give the dog a fighting chance. Our shelters post them as soon as they are dumped.
Yep, Bianca was so attractive, wasn't she. She looked like a pig pen. She stunk to high heaven.

Oh this shi* makes me sick.
[/B][/QUOTE]

OMG that is so horrible. :smpullhair: Those poor animals. :smcry:


I am so happy that Spencer is in good hands now. Thank you Steve, Peg and Deb for opening your homes to these helpless little ones. :flowers: I can't believe the amount of poor animals that are being abandoned out there. :smcry:


----------



## casa verde maltese (Apr 7, 2007)

Furbaby's mommie has a very good point - Ear Infections STINK. I had totally forgotten.

Steve - when I win the lottery - I'll see what I can do about getting you more space!  You're AWESOME!! & I appreciate so much what Deb, You and many others here on SM do for those poor little homeless pups!! 

:grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

QUOTE (Casa Verde Maltese @ Jan 18 2009, 04:37 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=708998


> Furbaby's mommie has a very good point - Ear Infections STINK. I had totally forgotten.[/B]



Oh yes. My Daisy had cronic ear infections. Stunk up the entire house. We did get them under
control, but never 100%. Daisy was also 100% deaf. 

This sounds really strange, but look at the source, when I smell an ear infection now, it brings 
back fond memories of Daisy.


----------



## rosietoby (Mar 27, 2008)

Thank you for rescuing Spencer. He must feel so much better now. I don't understand how people can be so mean!
Good luck with the next bath and I can't wait to see a photo of him.
Robin


----------



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

QUOTE (3Maltmom @ Jan 18 2009, 02:50 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=709005


> QUOTE (Casa Verde Maltese @ Jan 18 2009, 04:37 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=708998





> Furbaby's mommie has a very good point - Ear Infections STINK. I had totally forgotten.[/B]



Oh yes. My Daisy had cronic ear infections. Stunk up the entire house. We did get them under
control, but never 100%. Daisy was also 100% deaf. 

This sounds really strange, but look at the source, when I smell an ear infection now, it brings 
back fond memories of Daisy.
[/B][/QUOTE]


Deb,


Strange does not even begin to cover you.... but we still love 'ya anyway.... :smtease:


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

So how is Spencer doing today?


----------



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

QUOTE (K/C Mom @ Jan 18 2009, 04:26 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=709051


> So how is Spencer doing today?[/B]



He is like a different dog today Sher.

He is very calm and relaxed and he just finds a place to settle down where ever we are and curls up to sleep. During the first half of the game, he was on the sofa with us and was very loving and was licking my arm and leg (we wear shorts in AZ over the winter!!)

He had a number of potty accidents all in very short order last evening. I found a spot and was cleaning it while he was creating another. Today he is perfect and he just goes out the doggy door on his own and does his business and then comes back in. Not even close to having an accident. At one point today, he went out to pee a number of times within a short period so that had me a little worried, but since then, he has been fine. Also, he was fine over night.

He really is not the same dog at all. It is clear that he was hurting pretty badly because of the ears. He actually nipped both Peg and I last night once or twice each as we were trying to clean the ears. We know it hurt him bad, but cleaning those ears was something we had to do. Even though he put teeth on skin, he never clamped down to really bite us so there was no harm done and it was just his way of telling us how bad it hurt. I'm sure us cleaning things up like we did last night has allowed him to be as calm and comfortable as he is today.


----------



## MandyMc65 (Jun 14, 2007)

Steve thank you so much for saving this little guy.

Spencer is an adorable name, kind of reminds me of the guy from King of Queens  And yes, he was kind of a dork!


----------



## tamizami (May 1, 2007)

Its so good to hear he is doing so well and adjusting so quickly! You are such angels to care for this poor little Spencer. I'm so glad you were able to clean his ears out, even though it was so difficult....maybe his hearing will resume now that his ears are cleaner?


----------



## Deborah (Jan 8, 2006)

Is it just me but doesn't Spencer look a lot like Chance?


----------



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

QUOTE (Deborah @ Jan 18 2009, 06:59 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=709174


> Is it just me but doesn't Spencer look a lot like Chance?[/B]



They certain both have very crooked front legs. We have to give a couple baths tonight and I'll try and get both of them in the same picture.


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

It's been a long time since we've seen Chance. Would love to see pictures of both him and Spence.


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

What a great update, Steve. Sounds like Spencer is very quickly fitting in. And YES, I would love to see a pic of Chance, he's my man!!!

PS go Cards!!


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

QUOTE (Max & Rocky @ Jan 18 2009, 09:09 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=709182


> QUOTE (Deborah @ Jan 18 2009, 06:59 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=709174





> Is it just me but doesn't Spencer look a lot like Chance?[/B]



They certain both have very crooked front legs. We have to give a couple baths tonight and I'll try and get both of them in the same picture.
[/B][/QUOTE]

Wait! Did I miss a pic? Steve...did you post another pic other than the one when he was at the shelter?

Spencer is just pulling at my heart, poor guy. Sounds as if not only was he in pain, but very stressed, for him to no longer have potty accidents that quickly.


----------



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

Here are 3 pics of Spence taken tonight after bath 2 and after we worked on his ears once again.











Here you can see a little just how bad the ears are.... and this is nothing compared with how they were 24 hours ago.


----------



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

Here are a couple of Chance acting a little coy...


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

Spencer is cute, I hope his second bath went easier than the first.

And Chance - well, let's just say I'm in love with that little guy!! :wub: :wub: :wub: :wub: :wub:


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

Oh my you can see how red his ears are. Is Spence smelling any sweeter now? And are you as wet as you were after bath #1?

And I just love Chance. LOL at him being coy. We know he didn't pick that up from his daddy.


----------



## SueC (May 23, 2007)

Steve, I'm so glad Spence has found his way to you and Peg.


----------



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

QUOTE (Bonnie's Mommie @ Jan 18 2009, 09:16 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=709280


> Spencer is cute, I hope his second bath went easier than the first.
> 
> And Chance - well, let's just say I'm in love with that little guy!! :wub: :wub: :wub: :wub: :wub:[/B]



Ya Linda, we love all the dogs but Chance is so gentle, submissive, but at the same time, he is such a stinker too  Very unique little guy.

Yes, Peg actually was teasing me a little as Spence wasn't any worse during this bath than any of the kids are. Yesterday he was fighting me every step of the way. Poor guy...


----------



## bonniesmom (Jun 2, 2008)

Spencer :wub: is a lucky guy to have found you! What you and Peg and Deb and others involved in rescue do - there are no words adequate to
praise you or thank you. I know you all get enormous satisfaction and lots of love from the babies you help, but they get their lives from you!
:ThankYou: :ThankYou: :ThankYou:


----------



## Lennabella (Mar 29, 2007)

Ahh Steve - I commend what you all do, it's not an easy job cleaning up other peoples mess and these poor dogs don't get a choice in the matter.

They are loved when they are cute puppies and suddenly they are unwanted.

I am sure it was a horrible job cleaning out his ears (I personally would have gagged a few times) .. but I take my hat off to you for all you did for poor Spencer.

I hope he can now hear a little at least - poor fella !! - are his eyes ok - I know it's probably the flash but they don't look right in that picture ..

Did u think I'd write a whole post and not tease you ? - 

I was busy looking at Spencer's legs and then at Chances and noticed you nekked legs !!! :blush: 

Yes they sure do wear shorts in Arizona in January :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

QUOTE (LennaBella @ Jan 18 2009, 10:59 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=709312


> are his eyes ok - I know it's probably the flash but they don't look right in that picture ..[/B]


I do not know Lina. I have to admit I never noticed anything at all wrong with his eyes until I took the picture. Now I see they are clouded when you look in the right light. He seems to see fine however. Just one more thing to check up on at the vet.

He came upstairs this morning as I was showering and cleaning up for work. Peg had a clothes basket of clean stuff she put on the floor and he jumped in the basket and pretty much immediately zonked out while I was showering and shaving. When I was finished and ready to come downstairs, I normally just call everyone and they come running. Except for Spence, who can't hear me. So I go over to pick him out of the basket and I clearly caught him by surprise. Poor guy... imagine not being able to hear anything going on around you.


----------



## harrysmom (Sep 28, 2007)

One of my cats is deaf and he gets along just fine. I had to adjust though, because he can't hear me call him.
When I want to feed him I have to bring the can of food to him and show him. The funny thing about
Jasper though, is that although he can't hear, he is very vocal. He meows his head off when he wants 
something and he is actually very assertive. 

Spencer looks like he is a great dog! I think that what you are doing for Spencer and all of the 
others is wonderful!! 

Debbie


----------



## jen_hedz (Mar 5, 2008)

A lot happens when you don't come onto SM over the weekend!! I'm glad to hear that Spencer is with you and Peg, where he'll be getting all he needs and more!!


----------



## casa verde maltese (Apr 7, 2007)

My cockerspaniel was deaf for the last 3 years and she didn't seem any different. I am so glad he is being a good boy and is happy to be there w/Peg & You and the gang!!


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

When Frosty was deaf I found he could hear a high-pitched whistle enough to turn and look at me. So I would whistle a sharp note before touching him if he wasn't looking. Sneaking up and grabbing ahold of a sleeping deaf dog, especially a nervous one can get you bit. B) He learned hand signs, like come, stop, down very quickly.

It looks like Spencer has cataracts too.


----------



## Lennabella (Mar 29, 2007)

QUOTE (Max & Rocky @ Jan 19 2009, 05:46 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=709389


> QUOTE (LennaBella @ Jan 18 2009, 10:59 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=709312





> are his eyes ok - I know it's probably the flash but they don't look right in that picture ..[/B]


I do not know Lina. I have to admit I never noticed anything at all wrong with his eyes until I took the picture. Now I see they are clouded when you look in the right light. He seems to see fine however. Just one more thing to check up on at the vet.

He came upstairs this morning as I was showering and cleaning up for work. Peg had a clothes basket of clean stuff she put on the floor and he jumped in the basket and pretty much immediately zonked out while I was showering and shaving. When I was finished and ready to come downstairs, I normally just call everyone and they come running. Except for Spence, who can't hear me. So I go over to pick him out of the basket and I clearly caught him by surprise. Poor guy... imagine not being able to hear anything going on around you.
[/B][/QUOTE]

Max loved to sit in a basket of nicely washed, folded clothes .. he wasn't stupid !!
That was sad this morning where everyone came running and poor Spence didn't ... I wonder if the sharp pitch whistle will work with him ?
I pray his ears are cleaned out and he can hear and his eyes too ... poor guy - It makes me want to cry :bysmilie:


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

QUOTE (LennaBella @ Jan 19 2009, 10:18 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=709511


> I pray his ears are cleaned out and he can hear and his eyes too ... poor guy - It makes me want to cry :bysmilie:[/B]


Yes me too. He looks older than 9 to me so far, but that may be the condition of his hair and the meds in the ears. It was heart breaking for me taking care of Frosty when he was old and sick and unable to hear, and when I look at Spencer I want to cry. :crying:


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Here's some good info/tips for dealing with a deaf pooch.

http://www.deafdogs.org/training/


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

He is soo precious. His ears look terrible, the poor puppy. The are far worse than Hunter's were when we got him and I thought those were bad! You and your wife do such great work - my husband and I both admire what you do 

PS did Dino find his forever home yet?


----------



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

QUOTE (Hunter's Mom @ Jan 19 2009, 06:24 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=709824


> PS did Dino find his forever home yet?[/B]


I have been dreading someone asking this question... :mellow: 


Dino actually has found his "forever" home... but it turned out to be just for a few days and he came back. The families 19 year old son was allergic to him.

He all but had a home a previous time too. The lady took him one Sunday afternoon to take him to her house and see how Dino did and how he got along with their other Maltese. Dino passed with flying colors so the following Sunday, she repeated the exercise, but this time at her elderly mothers home... since she sometimes provides care. We got a glowing report there too... so we were certain it was a go... except that was the last we ever heard from her and she has not returned several calls and she knows my telephone number anyway.... so we never did understand what happened in this case... (she did strike us both as unable to make a decision).


----------



## Deborah (Jan 8, 2006)

Oh my goodness I have never seen ears that horrible ever. I can easily see why he gave you so much trouble. They used a water pick to clean out one of my son's ears. So when does he go to the vet? It looks to me like he will need to be put out to clean those ears. I bet they are so clogged up he can't hear a thing. When you come down tomorrow you may want to stomp your feet he probably can feel the movement on the floor and be able to come running with everyone else. I know that when deaf children have a dance they turn up the music really loud so they dance to the vibration.
I guess I will need to see him a little bit more cleaned up but he still looks a little like Chance.


----------



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

Vet appointment is tomorrow and we will do teeth and everything at the same time... or that is the plan>


----------



## lillykins (Oct 15, 2007)

You guys are wonderful! Thanks so much for giving Spencer a name and a chance at a happy home life. (pun intended)

I remember when we rescued Wilbur. He was living in gross conditions. The food had bugs and the water was green. We weren't even sure what color he was or if he was a Maltese. We stuffed him in a plastic crate in the back seat of our car and drove to the nearest gas station where I washed my hands... all the way to my armpits!! When we got him home, Tom wouldn't let him in the house. We have a second set of stairs from our garage to the basement and into the laundry tub went Wilbur. It took 2 latherings to get him clean. Then we dug BUCKETS of stuff out of his ears. We went through plenty of Epi-otic that day and the following day, too.

Today, Wilbur's a beautiful white Maltese living in luxury with a family who adores him completely. I am hopeful that Spencer will land in the same circumstance.

Bless you Steve & Peg, for taking in another lost soul and giving him an opportunity to thrive.

p.s. I, too, am interested to find out about the possible cataracts.


----------



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

Well, say a little prayer for Spence and Dino at the vets. Dino is have a tooth extracted and a cleaning and Spence is having just about anything you could imagine done (or checked).


Also.... say a little prayer for Mary Palmer. When she got the estimate, she nearly passed out (and that included a 30% rescue discount!)!! :smheat: :biggrin: 


Dino was a little scared but he is such a happy go lucky guy that this doesn't both him much. On the other side, Spence was not thrilled at all being left there and was fairly vocal about it.

Spence slept upstairs with the crew last night. Peg put a couple puppy blankets in a basket and he jumped in and was out the entire night. He did not wake until we were just about done and ready to leave for work. Being deaf, I guess, does have a small plus side to it. (all the noise of us getting ready did not wake him)


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

Aww, lots of luck, prayers and good thoughts for the boys! 
Wouldn't it be great if Spencer was like me and can sleep through WWIII?
xoxoxoxo


----------



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

Just got a call on Spence and he has a nasal discharge, so they can not put him under and we will have to put him on antibiotics for a few days first. They will also not be able to do an ear flush, but they will also clean the ears as best they can without putting him under. Doc said he does have a little bit of hearing. He also said the dark skin around and in the ears is a result of the ear infection and resultant thickining of the skin and he has had the ear infection for some time. He was not willing to guess, but there is at least some chance it will come back now that he is finally being treated.


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Oh that poor little boy! What agony he must have been induring! So very grateful he is FINALLY in yours and Pegs loving care and will get the TLC he so deserves!
The way he has responded to you is like he KNOWS he is now in good hands!


----------



## Lennabella (Mar 29, 2007)

Ohhh poor baby - I meant Spencer - not you Steve !! :smtease: 

I hope with the flushing and medication - his hearing improves - he's a big mess poor fella :smmadder: his owners should be left to run around with chronic ear infections.

Did they say anything about his eyes ?


----------



## bbry (Feb 17, 2007)

Prayers that you were able to save him in time to save his hearing.


----------



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

QUOTE (LennaBella @ Jan 20 2009, 11:09 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=710285


> Ohhh poor baby - I meant Spencer - not you Steve !! :smtease:
> 
> I hope with the flushing and medication - his hearing improves - he's a big mess poor fella :smmadder: his owners should be left to run around with chronic ear infections.
> 
> Did they say anything about his eyes ?[/B]


He may have some issues Lina but he is actually a very nice boy. I see evidence he can be loving as we have already been on the receiving side of some doggy kisses. He was in doggy paradise last night when he got to go sleep upstairs with the crew. He had issues with knowing what was expected of him and probably pain the first day, but by Sunday, he has had no accidents at all. He seems happy and he doesn't go from food bowl to food bowl and then complain loudly if someone does not move out of his way, as Tiffany does. He seems to get around much better than Tiff does.


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

Of course he's a nice boy - look at where he is and all of his playmates! :wub: :wub:


----------



## Dixie's Mama (Mar 19, 2008)

I'm just catching up Steve. Poor Spencer. He sounds like he is a wonderful little boy to be cheerful or loving at all between the pain and getting used to a new place then suddenly dropped somewhere else (at the vets). On top of that he can't hear what's going on around him! I think he is doing extremely well adjustment wise. Poor little boy. God love you & Peg.


----------



## aggiemom99 (Dec 3, 2007)

I cannot even imagine the pain the poor fellow was in. Ear infections hurt and if it has been awhile it is a miracle he did not try to bite everyone.... I bet he will be a very loving fellow when all is healed...fixed.


----------

